# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  αρρωστο ζεμπρακι!

## tonis!

στις παρακατω φωτο ειναι η χιονατη!ειναι ενα πουλακι που γεννηθηκε περιπου πριν 2 μηνες αλλα ακομη να απογαλακτιστει τελιως!!βαιβεα τρωει και μονη της!στην αρχη επειδη ειχε κοκκινα ματια νομιζαμε πως ειναι αλμπινο!λοιπον το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει ανορθομενο πτερωμα εδω και πολυ καιρο!παραθετω φωτο!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι αρκετα αδυνατο,η κουτσουλια χωρις πολυ απο το κεντρικο μερος της (feces ) .τα ματακια του τελικα αλλαξαν; ή ειναι κοκκινα; δεν ειμαι ειδικος στα ζεμπρακια για ναξεχωρισω αν τελικα ειναι αλμπινο ,ισως ο αλεξανδρος οταν το δει μας το διευκρινισει ή καποιο αλλο παιδι.ειχες δωσει τελικα βιταμινη α; ειναι μηπως και το πουλακι που ανεφερες εδω; http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...γαλωνει!!

αν ναι τοτε ειτε εχει καποιο γενετικο προβλημα ,ειτε καποιο επικτητο στην πορεια και για να μιλησω με σαφηνεια φοβαμαι την υπαρξη μυκητων .πουλακια που ταιζονται στο στομα εχω δει οτι ειναι επιρρεπη στις μυκητισιασεις.αν κρινω οτι το προβλημα του δειχνει να επιδεινωνεται σταδιακα,μαλλον για κατι τετοιο μιλαμε.θα ελεγα να δωσεις (αν δεν γνωριζεις γιατρο που μπορει να τους ανιχνευσει με αιματολ .εξετασεις απο καποιους δεικτες γιατι δεν φαινονται αλλιως με σαφηνεια)  το nystamicin απο φαρμακειο.σε καναρινι η δοση ειναι 0.05ml   2 φορες την ημερα αναραιωτο στο στομα με συρριγκα ινσουλινης του 1 ml για 5 μερες τουλαχιστον.ειναι το 1/120 της συρριγγας  που εχει 10 υποδιαιρεσεις.η μιση δηλαδη υποδιαιρεση.τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πιο μικρα.δινε σχεδον 0.03 με 0.04 ml .

----------


## Alexandros

Το πουλί είναι μέζα η έξω, και αν είναι μέζα στο σπίτι τι θερμοκρασία έχετε στο σπίτι.

Η κουτσουλιά είναι μικρό αν κάνει μονο τέτοιες κουτσουλιές δεν τρώει αρκετά. Μπορεί να μην τρώει ακόμα σωστό η είναι στην περίοδο που σταματάν τα γονείς να το ταΐσουν.

Στήθος είναι Ok, δυστυχώς δεν βλέπουμε την κοιλια για να πούμε κάτι.

Αφού το πουλάκι είναι 2 μηνών και μάλλον θηλυκό αυτό το στιγμή ξεκινής η πτερορια που αλλάσσει το πτέρωμα από νεοσσούς σε πτέρωμα ενήλικης. Για αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο το πτέρωμα.

----------


## jk21

> Η κουτσουλιά είναι μικρό αν κάνει μονο τέτοιες κουτσουλιές δεν τρώει αρκετά. Μπορεί να μην τρώει ακόμα σωστό η είναι στην περίοδο που σταματάν τα γονείς να το ταΐσουν.
> 
> Στήθος είναι Ok


συνηθως αν υπαρχουν μυκητες ή τριχομοναδες τα πουλια συγκολευονται στην καταπωση και τρωνε πιο λιγο.απο την κουτσουλια σκεφτηκα για μυκητες ,οπως και την περιπτωση να ηταν πουλι που ταιστηκε με κρεμα που ενεχει με λαθος χρηση κινδυνο εμφανισης τους.

δεν ξερω αν στα καναρινια η καρινα στο στηθος φαινεται λιγοτερο εντονα σε φυσιολογικες συνθηκες  αλλα αν ειναι το ιδιο και στα δυο ειδη ,μου φαινεται οτι το πουλακι μπορει να μην εχει την τοσο εντονη που εχει η φωτο της καρδερινας στο αρθρο στο   κικλος.info  αλλα ειναι σχετικα εντονη.δεν ειμαι απολυτος γιατι εχω πανω απο δεκαετια να πιασω ζεμπρακι στο χερι

----------


## tonis!

ναι αυτο το πουλακι που αναφερω και σε εκεινο το θεμα ειναι!!εχω δεθει πολυ μαζι του γιατι το ειναι αρκετα ηρεμο!!το εχω και σε εξωτερικο αλλα και σε εσωτερικο χωρο!οταν εχει ζεστη δηλ  πανω απο 16βαθμους το βγαζω εξω οταν κρυωνει ο καιρος το βαζω μεσα και τα βραδια ειναι παντα μεσα(μεσα στο σπιτι η θερμοκρασια ειναι20-23 βαθμοι)!!εχει ξεκινησει να τρωει μονο του αλλα ζητα και απο τους γονεις του και δεν το εχω χωρισει ακομη απο αυτους γιατι φοβαμαι πως θα πεθανει!το ταιζα συμπληρωματικα μεχρι να βγει απο την φωλια απο εκει και περα καθετε στο χερι μου ειναι ημερο αλλα δεν με αφηνει να το ταισω!στο κλουβι εχω μιγμα σπορων σουπιοκωκαλο αυγοτροφη και δυο φορες την βδομαδα αυγο και μαρουλι η σπανακι!τα ματια του εχουν σκουρινει καπως αλλα ακομη ειναι λιγο κοκκινα!!αντι για νερο βαζω το μιγμα με το σκορδο και την ριγανη που διαβασα εδω οτικανει καλο!!τι αλλο να κανω?αα επισης το αφηνω για ελευθερες πτησεις!πετα πολυυυ καλα και γενικα ειναι δραστηριο!

----------


## jk21

εχεις παρατηρησει αν το ταιζουν επαρκως ή αδιαφορουν;  το ριγανοσκορδονερο ποσο καιρο και ποσο συχνα το δινεις; ή το ξεκινησες τωρα; μην το δινεις πανω απο 5 με 6 μερες.τοσο φτανει καθε μηνα.αν δεν επιλεξεις τη χρηση φαρμακοου για μυκητες δωσε στο ριγανονερο μισο κουταλακι βιολογικο μηλοξυδο αφιλτραριστο στα 100ml νερου για 5 μερες και παρατηρησε τις κουτσουλιες ενδιαμεσα.αν δινεις για μερες ηδη τη ριγανη δινε μονο μηλοξυδο

----------


## tonis!

το μιγμα σε το σκορδο και την ριγανη χτες το ξεκινησα!οι γονεις προσπαθουν να αδιαφορησουν αλλα αυτο κραζει τοσο δυνατα που αναγκαζει τον πατερα να το ταισει!!στο μιγμα με το μηλοξυδο και την ριγανη να βαζω και σκορδο?το μηλοξυδο ειναι αυτο που υπαρχει και στα σουπερ μαρκετ??ειναι σε υγρη μορφη ετσι?:happy: :Confused:

----------


## Alexandros

Dimitri το πουλάκι είναι ακόμα μικρό, δεν έχει ακόμα τα μυς που έχει ένα ενήλικο πουλί για αυτό πιστεύω το στήθος είναι ok.

Αντώνης μην το βάλεις έξω-μέζα δεν είναι καλά η διαφορα στην θερμοκρασία μάλλον είναι το πρόβλημα που έχει το πουλάκι και έχει ξεκινήσει να ανεβαίνει τα πούπουλα. καλύτερα να βάλεις την ρίγανη και το σκόρδο στην αυγό τροφή, αν θα βάλεις αυτά τα πράγματα στο νερό υπάρχει περιπτώσει να μην πίνει πια το πουλάκι γιατί δεν αρέσει το νερό, άμεσος αν δεν πίνει τρώει λιγότερο και αδυνατίσει.

----------


## tonis!

πως να τα βαλω στην αυγοτροφη??πηρα μηλοξυδο και του εβαλα μιγμα ριγανονερο με μηλοξυδο χωρις σκορδο!!αν εφτεγε η διαφορα της θερμοκρασιας μεσα εξω δεν θα ειχαν και τα αδερφια του προβλημα??ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας!

----------


## jk21

το μεσα εξω αντωνη επηρεαζει τους πιο ευαισθητους οργανισμους περισσοτερο.η κινηση να βγαλεις το σκορδο πιστευω θα αποτρεψει την πιθανοτητα να μην πινει το πουλακι.στα δικα μου δεν εχει εμφανιστει τετοια περιπτωση .δεν μπορω βεβαια να το αποκλεισω σε αλλο πουλακι γιαυτο να προσεχεις αν πινει νερο.αν δεν πινει βαλε μονο μυλοξυδο και ριγανη στην αυγοτροφη ενα κουταλι στα 100 γρ .αλλα δεν μπορει βεβαια να λαβει την ιδια αναλογια των δραστικων ουσιων της.ομως για κινδυνο μυκητιασης η υπαρξη του μηλοξυδου θα βοηθησει και με λιγοτερη παροχη ριγανης .θελω λιγες μερες να δουμε διαφοροποιηση στις κουτσουλιες.παραλληλα δωστου να τρωει και μπροκολο που εχει και αρκετες βιταμινες και ειδικα βιτ α .θελω να δω αν θα υπαρξουν λογω των φυτικων ινων περισσοτερα κοπρανα.αν διατηρηθει η μορφη της κουτσουλιας καλα ειναι να δωσεις νυσταμισιν.το ιδιο προβλημα ανορθωμενου πτερωματος και παρομοιες κουτσουλιες ειχα και στον Κουασι που εχω δωσει στη Σουλα (douke-soula )και μετα απο σπασμωδικες κινησεις μου πουδεν ειχαν κανενα αποτελεσμα ,αμεσως μετα τη χορηγηση νυσταμισιν επανηλθε

----------


## tonis!

θα βάλω και σημερα μια φωτο με τις κοτσιλιες του!!το εχω δει να πινει απο το μιγμα αλλα δεν φαινεται να του αρεσει!!μολις πινει κουναει το κεφαλι του αριστερα δεξια!

----------


## tonis!

το μπροκολο να ειναι αβραστο ετσι???

----------


## jk21

ναι αντωνη αβραστο ,πλυμμενο ομως και στεγνο οσο το δυνατον.αν θες δινε και τα χοντρα κοτσανια αλλα αφου βγαλεις την αγρια εξωτερικη επιφανεια τους .μεσα ειναι σουπερ (ειναι και τσιπουρομεζες το μεσα   ) .δινε και τα φυλλα ,ειναι ακομη πιο θρεπτικα.αν δεις (οσο μπορεις παντα να παρατηρεις) οτι δεν πινει μεχρι το μεσημερι ,τοτε βαλε σκετο μηλοξυδο.αυτο ομως μην το βγαλεις.αν και τοτε δεν πινει να του δινεις ( με συρριγγα του 1 ml για να μην μπαινει αποτομα το νερο μεσα του ) καθε 4 ωρες σιγα σιγα απο 1 ml  (3 φορες την ημερα ).

----------


## tonis!

ευτυχως το πουλακι πινει!!πηρα μπροκολο και τους το εβαλα οιγονεις επεσαν με τα μουτρα το μικρο τσιμπαγε λιγο!!θα βαλω το μεσημερακι φωτογραφιες!

----------


## tonis!

η κατασταση της μικρης δεν εχει αλλαξει πολυ!!εχει λιγο καλυτερεψει!οι κουτσουλιες ειναι σχεδον  ιδιες και το μπροκολο δεν το ακουμπαει!!βαζω μια φωτο με την καρινα της σημερινη!

----------


## jk21

η κοιλιτσα του χαμηλα οπως κοιταμε το πουλακι δειχνει καθαρη.αντωνη το πουλακι αν εχει μηκυτες με το μηλοξυδο θα τους επιβραδυνει αλλα δεν μπορει να τους εξουδετερωσει πληρως αν ειναι πια ανεπτυγμενοι.χρειαζεται το φαρμακο που εχω αναφερει.η αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να μην τρεφεται σωστα απο τους γονεις αλλα και μονο του χωρις καποια παθολογικη αιτια  ή με καποιο προβλημα μεταβολισμου και σε αυτη την περιπτωση θελει καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο το οποιο να εχει και αμινοξεα (αυτα που ειναι καταλληλα για πτεροροια ) καθως και πρωτεινουχες τροφες .ομως καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο που δινεται συνηθως στο νερο δεν μπορει να αναμιγνυεται με μηλοξυδο ταυτοχρονα.η γνωμη μου ειναι αν δεν απευθυνθεις σε καποιο γιατρο να επιλεξεις να δωσεις λιγες μερες το φαρμακο για μυκητες και μετα να ξεκινησεις βιταμινες και αν εχεις καποιο προβιοτικο.το τελευταιο θα βοηθησει και στην σωστη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων αλλα και εναντια σε τυχον μυκητες

πολυβιταμινουχα με αμινοξεα ειναι 

*mutavit orlux
nekton bio
tabernil muda και total 
pterophene tafarm
multivitamin + chevita*
*grow more plus  titheburn*

το τελευταιο ειναι και αυτο που εγω χρησιμοποιω οποτε δινω καποιο συνθετικο συμπληρωμα και εχει στην συσταση του και γαλακτοβακιλλους (προβιοτικο ).θελει ομως προσοχη γιατι ειναι και για μεγαλυτερα ζωα .η διαλυση του αν το βρεις ειναι 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 4 λιτρα νερο και για μια μεγαλη ποτιστρα μου εχουν πει απο κει που το αγορασα οτι συστηνεται μια πρεζα απο αυτο (στη μυτη του κουταλιου,ελαχιστο  ).
αλλα προβιοτικα που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο μπορεις να βρεις και εδω
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/02/16/%c...%ce%b1-%cf%84/

ειτε στο αρθρο ειτε στα σχολια.

----------


## tonis!

πιστευω οτι ειναι 90% η περιπτωσηνα μην τρεφεται σωστα!!αν ειχε μυκιτες δεν θα ηταν τοσο ενεργιτικο και θα κοιμοταν συνεχεια(νομιζω)η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν τρεφεται σωστα γιατι οι γονεις του το ταιζουν ελαχιστο και μονο του δεν τρωει πολυ!!μπορο στην μια ποτιστρα να εχω μηλοξυδο και σε αλλη βιταμινες?

----------


## Alexandros

αντώνη αν ήμουνα στην θέση σου θα έδινα καθαρά νερό και τροφή δεν πιστεύω θα θέλει κατιό άλλο. αν θέλεις κόψε πρασινάδα (σπανάκι, χόρτα η σαλάτα) σε μικρό κομμάτια και τους δίνεις κάθε μέρα λίγο. Bέβαιος θα πλύνεις καλά τις πρασινάδες και τους στεγνώνεις σε χαρτιά κουζίνας. 
και πολύ καλά ήτανε να κανεις λίγο φυτρωμένο σπόρο και να δίνεις τα πουλια, αυτό μπορούνε να τρώνε πολύ εύκολα τα μικρά.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ απο τη στιγμη που θα αποφασισεις να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη τοτε θα αφιαρεσεις καθε αλλη πηγη νερου ωστε να πινει μονο απο αυτη.το μηλοξυδο ειδικα αν η εικονα του πουλιου οπως εσυ την βλεπεις απο κοντα δεν σου δειχνει να ειναι ασθενικη ,μπορει να περιμενει.τα χορταρικα και τα φυτρα που σου προτεινει ο αλεξανδρος με βρισκουν σε πληρη συμφωνια και αν παρατηρησεις οτι αυτα κινησουν το ενδιαφερον του πουλιου και αρχισει να τρεφεται κανονικα να κοψεις και τις πολυβιταμινες που σου τις προτεινα (με προυποθεση να εχουν και αμινοξεα ) μονο για να βοηθησουν στην μειωμενη αναπτυξη .αλλιως να τις δωσεις για 12 μερες κανοντας κενο 4 μερες .να υπολογισεις στη δοση οτι το πουλακι ειναι μικρο και ελλιποβαρες.

μια προταση μου για παραλλαγη στην αυγοτροφη που δινεις ή στην δημιουργια φυτρων ειναι ο σπορος κινοα που εχει ελαχιστη αποκλιση σε λυσινη ,μεθειονινη καθως και αλλα αμινοξεα απο το αυγο με την διαφορα οτι τα λιπαρα του ειναι κατω του 10 % ,και παρολα αυτα σε ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ειναι επισης πολυ καλος
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...BD%CF%8C%CE%B1
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/i...ins_quinoa.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food)

οτι αυγοτροφη και να δινεις μπορεις να βρασεις 1 κουταλια της σουπας απο το σπορο με διπλασιο νερο για 7 λεπτα και αφου τον στραγγισεις να τον αναμιξεις με 100 γρ αυγοτροφης .αν ειναι ετοιμη ξερου τυπου να βαλεις και περισσοτερη κινοα .θα την κανει πιο αφρατη ενω θα μειωσει σε λιπαρα και σε σακχαρα το συνολικο μιγμα σε σχεση με την αυγοτροφη ,αυξανοντας τους ωφελιμους αμυλουχους υδατανθρακες και κυριως τις πρωτεινες!

εδω μπορεις να δεις και αρθρο ξενης γνωστης ιστοσελιδας
http://www.glosters-usa.com/alternative_to_eggs.htm
που την προτεινει σαν βασικο συστατικο τροφης για νεοσσους χωρις αυγο (ισαξιας αυγοτροφης ) 

την βρισκεις σε καταστηματα (εχει σε οποιδηποτε εχει τυχει να ρωτησω) βιολογικων ειδων σε τιμες γυρω στα 3 ευρω το μισοκιλο.Αντιστοιχης αξιας σπορος αμυλουχος ειναι και ο μικροσκοπικος αμαρανθος ο οποιος κυκλοφορα και σε αλευρι και τον χρησιμοποιω εδω και λιγο καιρο σε ποσοτητα 10 % στα αλευρα του αυγοψωμου που φτιαχνω σαν βαση αυγοτροφης 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ροφή-Νο2


απο την στιγμη που την δινω με προσθηκη κινοα εχει γινει ακομη πιο προσιτη απο τα πουλια .μεσα στην αυγοτροφη αυτουσιο μπορεις να βαζεις ποτε ποτε (γιατι ειναι λιπαρος σχετικα ) τον σπορο chia που και αυτος ειναι μια καλη πηγη φυτικης πρωτεινης και το μεγεθος του επιτρεπει την αναμιξη του με την αυγοτροφη ,ενω παραλληλα επειδη τα πουλια συνηθως τον προτιμουν (τα καναρινια τουλαχιστον ) αυξανει την διαθεση τους και για αυγοτροφη

----------


## tonis!

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## tonis!

αρχιζω να φοβαμαι πως η Χιονατη εχει ορνιθωση!εχει φουσκωμενο  φτερωμα και κανει πρασινες κουτσουλιες σαν νερο!!!η αμαρα την ειναι λερωμενη και την καθαριζω σιχνα!!γινετε  να εχει τοσο καιρο ομως ορνιθωση??θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες αυριο!!παντως ειναι ενεργιτικη και κινειται κανονικα!!

----------


## tonis!

πολυ φοβαμαι πως η Χιονατη εχει ορνιθωση!!!το φτερωμα της ειναι σηκωμενο και κανει πρασινες υδαρες κοτσιλιες που λερωνουν την αμαρα της!!λετε τοσο καιρο να ειναι αρρωστη??παντως ειναι κινητικη!!αυριο θαβαλω φωτο! :Sick0018: να την ακουμπαω να εχω επαφη μαζι της?? :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

αντωνη η ψιττακωση εχεις σαν κυρια γνωρισματα τα αναπνευστικα προβληματα γιατι ειναι λοιμωξη κυριως του αναπνευστικου.το ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ειναι συμπτωμα σε πολλες ασθενειες.συνηθως εχει και ματι ερεθισμενο οπως με επιπεφυκιτιδα.οι κουτσουλιες με εντονο λαχανι χρωμα εχουν σχεση ομως παρομοιο χρωμα μπορει να δεις και απο σαλμονελλα και απο μολυνση του συκωτιου.περιμενουμε φωτο.τι εχει μεσοαλαβησει  απο τοτε που τα ξαναλεγαμε; τοτε δεν ειχε τετοιες κουτσουλιες

----------


## tonis!

το μονο που αλλαξε στην διατροφη ειναι καποιες βιταμινες (αυτες οι κιτρινεσ πρασινεσ κοκκινες)γιατι χρειαζοταν λιπος ηταν πολυ αδυνατο!!τρωει αρκετη βιταμινη σε λιγο  ανεβαζω φωτο!

----------


## tonis!

μια κοτσιλια και διπλα η βιταμινη που τους βαζω!!

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη τι να πω.... οπως βλεπεις τα δυναμωσε....υπαρχει εντονη διαρροια .το χρωμα μπορει να ειναι επηρεασμενο απο την τροφη .ομως υπαρχει προβλημα .για μενα καποιο μικροβιο εχει κανει τη  δουλεια .αν η επικαλυχη του λευκου που δεν υπαρχει οφειλεται στο ανακατεμα λογω διαρροιας παλι καλα αλλιως εχουμε προβλημα και με συκωτι ,προφανως επηρεασμενο απο τη λοιμωξη .εχεις καποια αντιβιωση;αν ναι ποια; αν οχι κοιτα πια μπορεις να βρεις και ανεφερε την

----------


## tonis!

δεν εχω καποια αντιβιωση γιατι ειναι λιγες οι φορες που πουλια μου εχουν αρρωστησει και παλι πολυ λιγο!!τι αντιβιωση να παρω?

----------


## jk21

σταματησε να δινεις αυτο το ..... ειμαι και στη διαχειριστικη ομαδα και πρεπει να δινω το παραδειγμα ,θα εκφρασθω ευπρεπως  ....αυτο το σκευασμα τελος παντων που κακως ονομαζεται βιταμινη.ανεξαρτητα αν αυτο ηταν το μολυσμενο ή κατι αλλο που εδωσες ,εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι το μονο που εχουν φαει και οι κουτσουλιες λογω της διαρροιας εχουν ολα τα μερη τους χρωματισμενα απο αυτο.δωσε αν εχεις και σκετο καναρινοσπορο.δωσε καρβουνακι αν βρεις σε πετσοπ (οπως θα σου πουνε αν ξερουν αλλιως μας γραφεις την ονομασια του σκευασματος και τα λεμε ) και απο φαρμακειο (εχουν και κει καρβουνακι -ενεργο ανθρακα δηλαδη σε καψουλες που βγαζεις απο μεσα τη σκονη ) παιρνεις και το almora plus με ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη για ενεργεια λογω της διαρροιας μην καρινιασει το πουλι και εξαντληθει.αραιωνεις οπως λεει μερος του φακελλου (εχει αρκετους ) σε αντιστοιχο μερος νερου σε σχεση με αυτο που λεει για ενα φακελλο .για μενα η χορηγηση τους ειναι πιο αμεση αναγκη απο την αντιβιωση.το νερο που θα τους διαλυσεις.θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο το νερο που θα τους διαλυσεις να προερχεται απο βρασιμο λιγου ρυζιου ή αν αραιωσεις λιγο ανθος ορυζης στο νερο .θα βοηθησει στη μειωση της διαρροιας.απο κει και περα πρεπει να βρεις αντιβιωση.δεν ειμαι γιατρος να σου πω οτι εχει σαλμονελλα αλλα για κατι τετοιο ή e-coli   το βλεπω το πραγμα.δεν ξερω αν ειχες τη δυανατοτητα να το πας σε γιατρο αλλα και με σαββατοκυριακο μπροστα και την κατασταση ασχημη μαλλον κατι πρεπει να δωσουμε και μαλλον αυτο πρεπει να ειναι αντιβιωση.ταυτοχρονα βγαλε νεες φωτο να ελεγχουμε αλλαγες στην εμφανιση .

στα πετ σοπ το πιθανοτερο ειναι να βρεις καποιο προιον ταμπερνιλ ή ταφαρμ και μαλλον αυτα ειναι το tabernil centamicina το antibiotico της ιδιας εταιριας και το αβιομισιν της ταφαρμ .  παρε οποιο βρεις. αν πας σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα σκευασματα και σου πουνε καποιο αλλο παρε εκεινο γιατι θα ειναι ατομα που γνωριζουν οτι πρεπει να το δωσεις.

----------


## tonis!

την "βιταμινη" τους την εβγαλα και αυριο θα παω να παρω τα απαραιτητα!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## maria-karolina

δημήτρη ξέρω πως δεν είμαι στη σωστή ενότητα απλά μία ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω!! Αυτό το πολύχρωμο μπισκοτάκι όπως μου το πε ο πετσοπάς το βάζω κι εγώ μέσα στην τροφή του κοκατίλ μου εκτός από αυγοτροφή βέβαια!!! Να σταματήσω να το βάζω??

----------


## jk21

Off topic :  μαρια τα σκευασματα αυτα ειναι φτιαγμενα απο  υποπροιοντα αρτοποιιας οχι απο αλευρι κατευθειαν  (οπως και οι περισσοτερες αυγοτροφες) ,απο σογιαλευρο (καταλαβαινω απο την οσμη ) πιθανοτατα μεταλλαγμενο οπως και το περισσοτερο που κυκλοφορει  ,απο αγνωστης επικινδυνοτητας και καταλληλοτητας χρωστικες,απο πολυ ζαχαρη (ζαχαρη εκτος απο μια εχουν και ολες οι αυγοτροφες) ,ειναι χυμα και αυτο ακομα και να εχουν βαλει βιταμινες οδηγει στην ταγγιση τους και γρηγορη μειωση της υπαρξης τους ,και δεν ξερουμε καν αν εχει αυγο εστω και αφυδατωμενο οπως οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες .στην ελλαδα προωθουνται (δεν ξερω αν παραγονται κιολας απο αυτους ) απο 1-2 εταιριες που προμηθευουν πετσοπαδικα (το ονομαζουν και μπισκοτο ) και αν ημουνα στη θεση τους και καθαρος ,και εβλεπα ολα αυτα που γραφονται εστω και αστηρικτα εναντιον των τροφων αυτων θα εβγαινα με στοιχεια να τα αντιμετωπισω και να τα διαψευσω.δεν το βλεπ και αυτο κατι σημαινει!

εγω παντως ξερεις οτι ουτε ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινω και δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ χειροτερες απο τις λεγομενες βιταμινες.εχουν αρκετα θετικοτερα σημεια αλλα και καποια παρομοια αρνητικα

ομως και στα 2 προιοντα θελω να επικεντρωθω στην εκφραση προιοντα και υποπροιοντα αρτοποιας.το να  μην αναγραφουν σαν πρωτη υλη αλευρα δημητριακων αλλα προιοντα αρτοποιας κατι λεει.τα προιοντα αρτοποιας πχ ειναι μπισκοτα κουλουρια ψωμια κλπ  .αν ηταν πχ μπισκοτο καινουργιο που φτιαχνανε θα ειχαν εξαρχης μεσα του το σογιαλευρο και δεν θα το αναφερανε επιπλεον ή σαν φυτικη πρωτεινη.προφανως ειναι ηδη παραγμενα (μερικες φορες το λεει κιολας καθαρα σαν υποπροιοντα δηλαδη το περισσευμα απο την παραγωγη προιοντων ) ισως για αλλη χρηση αλλα πχ ανθρωπινη και τοποθετημενα τελικα στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και τις κιτρινες αηδιες.αραγε γιατι τα παιρνουν απο ανθρωπινη χρηση και τα βαζουν εκει; εγω δεν ξερω.ας μας πουνε οι ιδιοι που τα φτιαχνουν

----------


## maria-karolina

Με κάλυψες απότυτα! Θα το αφαιρέσω κι εγώ!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τόνη τι  η χιονάτη σου;*

----------


## tonis!

της εκανα θαραπεια αλλα δυστηχως στην δευτερη μερα εφυγε!!αυτο το πουλακι ειχε λογικα προβλημα απο γεννησιμιου του!!ηταν καπως περιεργο!

----------

